# Copper Deficiency - Photos?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm really curious, does anyone have photos of copper deficiency in your goats? 

How young do you normally start seeing it?

I'm curious, because our eldest doe is very deficient, she has all the signs that I know of - her red coat is not as pretty as it usually is, end of tail tip is bald and she has light colored circles around her eyes that are wide.

Taking pics of the babies a little while ago playing, I noticed that one of her 3 week old babies might have light circles, and her daughters 4week old buckling has light colored hair/circles around his eyes, possibly his sister too.

We've never dealt with this before, I mean, I've suspected that the older does might have had some deficiency last summer, so we did give them each a copper bolus back in August. 

I'll post pics when I get a chance to upload. I can get the copper, I'll order it today, but I'm really curious... would anyone want to share what copper deficiency photos you may have of the different deficiency signs? I think it would help me as well as others.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

If you suspect it in the does, I'd go ahead and re bolus them since it's been 6 mos. I have one doe I have to do 2-3 times a year, she goes from a slight beige to a light cream with fish tail. Not sure on the circles near the eyes though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The rate for bolusing copperoxide is one gram pr 22lbs, so is it possible she just didnt get eough?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the light circles are common in boers, especially really young goats. Every goat I've owned, with the exception of a blonde headed one. None of the ones I have seen it with have any other symptoms. But I don't know... we are in a deficient area so it could be a sign. I've never heard of it though (but I just am learning about copper boluses)

I'd assume if mamas are deficient and then babies can be born deficient


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If its been six months since the last bolusing I would do all the adults again. I wouldn't do the kids until the next bolusing. I think as kids age and they start getting their new hair coat they will end up with the circles around their eyes. Kind of like how foals do when they shed their baby fur.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I found this thread...has a good pic of the red behind...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/both-mine-full-pygmys-138522/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it. We gave the doe copper on Sunday, along with another doe. Still have one more adult doe I want to give copper too as well.

We're having an issue with moisture building up in their loose mineral and causing them to turn their nose up at it. I am planning to work on that issue tomorrow, and find a new place to get mineral/better mineral.

She is around 5yo, I wonder if her age, and the fact she had triplets could also be affecting her, as in, needing more copper than when she was younger?
Her coat isn't always solid, she usually has dapples, and a few white or 'off' colored spots, but the ring around her eyes, the reddish tint of her back and a couple of reddish spots on her side, then the tail all alerted me to get the girl some copper! lol

I took this pic earlier today, that's her grandson and I noticed he had the rings around his eyes. I've never noticed this in the kids or not, the only reason I am alert to it now is because of the doe. 


















I'm sure you all are right and he is fine, but I just want to make sure. Also, he has hair loss on his face by his nose! The skin felt smooth when I checked him, but he is starting to eat hay/grain, and could be rubbing his nose on the hay feeder.


----------

